# stained faces and beards?



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When my husband and i were out of town my youngest son took care of the furkids. He fed them and cleaned up their behinds if they got messy (he called me in a panic when Riley got messy). I would wash their faces in the evenings with either PP rinseless shampoo or South Bark's Blueberry Facial and we didn't have stained beards or faces. Now all three have badly stained beards and faces. Is there anything i can use or do to help get the staining out of their beards and faces? Considering that i do all of the grooming and feeding my son did the best he could and at least he made sure to clean the back end if it got messy, for that i'm very thankful.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> When my husband and i were out of town my youngest son took care of the furkids. He fed them and cleaned up their behinds if they got messy (he called me in a panic when Riley got messy). I would wash their faces in the evenings with either PP rinseless shampoo or South Bark's Blueberry Facial and we didn't have stained beards or faces. Now all three have badly stained beards and faces. Is there anything i can use or do to help get the staining out of their beards and faces? Considering that i do all of the grooming and feeding my son did the best he could and at least he made sure to clean the back end if it got messy, for that i'm very thankful.


so if they don't have tear stains, are these stains from the food they are eating? am confused :blush: Are there any dye's in their food that caused their facial to stain????


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I will tell you this. I have been feeding a new food that the dogs LOVE. It is one of the freeze dried foods that you rehydrate. It is very wet. All my dogs are now messy every day! I am questioning the food. I never had this problem with the dry food of course. Do you sacrifice good food that the doggies LOVE for a cleaner pooch??? I can't decide.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I find that I'm washing and/or wiping down Tyler's face after every meal if I can to keep on top of the food staining his beard. I home cook and have been adding some extra liquid now in the summer for hydration so I think he's messier than before. I just try to grab him and clean the beard as soon as he's finished. I doubt your son did that but I'd say all in all he did a good job. When I leave Tyler with my DH and DS it's like starting all over again as far a grooming is concerned, though they do the rest well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe your babies were missing you, Deb? Perhaps a little bit of whitening shampoo? I bet you'd only need to use it once.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You could try the PurePaws Magic White Shampoo and Magic Sealer. Or if you already have the PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo and Ultra Brightening Shampoo, I've really liked the results of mixing those 2 together at a 50/50 ratio with no water.

I've found that since getting Callie, I've not been as diligent at daily face washes for my Zoe since she doesn't have much tearing at all. However with G'pa watching her, he has a tendency to let her lick his plates after he eats lunch and she now has some pretty nasty stains around her mouth. So I'm having to get back into the routine of daily face washing with her. It will most likely take awhile...once I finally start. :embarrassed:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I will tell you this. I have been feeding a new food that the dogs LOVE. It is one of the freeze dried foods that you rehydrate. It is very wet. All my dogs are now messy every day! I am questioning the food. I never had this problem with the dry food of course. Do you sacrifice good food that the doggies LOVE for a cleaner pooch??? I can't decide.


i have the same problem with homemade food with messy faces. i finally bought some infant bibs and slip them over their heads like a headband before meals and then clean faces after - most of the time. 

btw, which food are you feeding now?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I find that I'm washing and/or wiping down Tyler's face after every meal if I can to keep on top of the food staining his beard. I home cook and have been adding some extra liquid now in the summer for hydration so I think he's messier than before. I just try to grab him and clean the beard as soon as he's finished. I doubt your son did that but I'd say all in all he did a good job. When I leave Tyler with my DH and DS it's like starting all over again as far a grooming is concerned, though they do the rest well.


 Yep, i'm starting all over with the grooming and getting white faces again. I can't complain though, my son did a great job with taking care of everyone. 



KAG said:


> Maybe your babies were missing you, Deb? Perhaps a little bit of whitening shampoo? I bet you'd only need to use it once.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Unfortunately the whitening shampoo didn't help much. It's going to take some time to get the white faces again. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> You could try the PurePaws Magic White Shampoo and Magic Sealer. Or if you already have the PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo and Ultra Brightening Shampoo, I've really liked the results of mixing those 2 together at a 50/50 ratio with no water.
> 
> I've found that since getting Callie, I've not been as diligent at daily face washes for my Zoe since she doesn't have much tearing at all. However with G'pa watching her, he has a tendency to let her lick his plates after he eats lunch and she now has some pretty nasty stains around her mouth. So I'm having to get back into the routine of daily face washing with her. It will most likely take awhile...once I finally start. :embarrassed:


Just checked and i the PP Ultra Brightening Shampoo and the PP No Rinse Shampoo, wasn't sure if i had the PP Ultra Brightening Shampoo so i'll give that a try starting tonight when i wash their faces.


----------

